# Queer poets collective



## beersalt (Feb 15, 2021)

Hey there! Draggin' here!

Hope y'all are makin' it through this winter warmer than expected, and healthy.

I've been in the works of a lot of more "stationary" projects since housed up. This involves actually getting a literary distro up and running, and starting an all queer poets collective. I'm putting an email list together of queer poets that are interested in sharing their work, and collaborating with other poets.

Thinking about getting some folx from the email list involved in some spoken word recording projects as well. We'll see. 

If the idea of sharing with that many people is intimidating, just message me- and I'm always stoked when people wanna share, or swap poems/writings one on one. 

Hit me up if you wanna be a part.
Either on here, or
At DirtAngelDistro.riseup.net


Keep writing, fuckers.


----------



## oscarwild (Aug 23, 2022)

Yo,
Left dirty kid scene some years ago and now I'm lukring StP. My first official post, never used to use this thing but facebook sucks and I finally killed that shit.


Wondering if Is this a thing still? Would be interested in joining a mailing list or whatever you got!

Bi guy here, sucked dick for meth more than once. Wrote a novel about that and a bunch of other shit. Interested in what other queer travelers are writing about. Also have a hookup to print shit if that's a need.

Thanks!


----------



## beersalt (Aug 23, 2022)

Hey there! The mailing list never came to fruition.. though, it is still a project I'd love to feed. If there were enough people that were genuinely interested, and actively sharing- that is all that is needed. Out of the 4 or 5 people I got on the first mailing list, only 1 ever replied. So it's just a matter of getting atleast 4 people including myself to contribute. 
The distro is alive, and well! Though I am currently out of a backpack, so content is more limited due to weight I can carry. Feel free to PM me about anything further with sharing! Glad to see interest out there.


----------



## sevedemanos (Aug 24, 2022)

i remember that time you guys scooped me up out of salton and we chilled in palm desert a minute before colton. was really grateful for the lift.

ive never done meth or sucked dick but writing and music is my passion and its cool to see some people still do that. my straight companeros barely even read anymore. books were my only friends growing up, and i learned more from them than i ever did my parents or school teachers.

i was just thinking about starting a thread like this, but i really dont like sharing things online bc people my age and younger tend to get the wrong ideas. i come from a time when people werent terribly over-sensitive, so im learning to remember that and be careful who i open up to.

anyways, very cool idea. hope more people with that creative drive find you and something comes of it.

best


----------

